# Steak dinner for 2



## emailrick1 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey guys... Need help.... my buddy and are are moving away from another business partner and opening up our own automotive shop. We specialize in Fleet repairs, transmissions,engines.. we do AC, Brakes, electrical,welding-fab, pretty much anything.... from F550 shuttle buses down to Crysler PT cruisers.... most of our work is on Limosuines and shuttle buses but we are looking to get more general repair work and transmissions.... What I need is a WOW name, a catchy business name that is easy to remember and sounds great, does not have to be long or silly just a good name.... If I use the name you come up with I will send you a gift card for dinner for 2 at a steak house, up to $100.... sounds good right? OK guys send me some good names...
Thanks MIMB members.....
Slick


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Rick's Repairs
Or whatever ya'lls initials are "X & X Auto Shop"

Lot's of simple names that work that you could play off of like that.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

if your working from fleets to pt cruiser maybe something like this would work

>>>> FLEETS TO JEEPS AUTOMOTIVE<<<< that pretty much self explains itself from working on big fleet stuff to small even jeep/everyday stuff


----------



## GODSMACK (Aug 7, 2010)

_TOP TECH AUTOMOTIVE_

Just another suggestion , good luck on your new shop.


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

Honest automotive


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

A1 Auto Repair, From the largest to the smallest, we do it all


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

*"Bruit Force" *auto and truck repairs... I like that name.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Slick Rick, please fix my stick! It's not shifting right!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Complete Auto Repair
Advanced Auto Services
Everything Combustion
The Shop
 Slick Rick's Full Service Auto
Pro Auto Repair
Grease Monkeys
All Things Auto
tis all i have for now


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

i dont have a name but i was always fond of the slogan "Cuz S#!t aint gonna' fix itself"

My journyman says that to me all the time. LOL


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

What's really in a name ?
When it comes to auto service,the first thing everyone thinks is that they are going to get ripped off. A fancy name will not make them feel better about trusting you. "You" make the name what it is. There is a local mechanic by me called " Stephen's Automotive." Simple name, but gained his business by being honest. I know people who have stopped in with something simple and he fixed it "no charge." That is what makes a successful business is return customers. Hope this helps ya in some way. Good luck with your business.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Big or small we fix it all! Fleets r us automotive


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

Repair-All Auto


----------



## emailrick1 (Jul 6, 2010)

some good stuff guys, thanks keep em coming.... and Monster thanks for the advise, very similar to what we are doing now, this is why we are able to make a big expansion and move on. We used a shop owned by a 3rd party and he owns a seperate business that has our current name associated with it, we are seperating and dont want anything to tie us to him... so thanks guys keep it coming.....
Rick


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Congrats on opening the new shop!

My input....
Anything Automotive (or Everything Automotive)
Expert Auto (my mechanic has a similar name)


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Gearheads


----------



## emailrick1 (Jul 6, 2010)

thanks Big D....... still havent seen "the name" yet.... come on guys hellppp


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

A-2-Z Auto-Techs
if they make it, we fix it!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Ricks Wrench Shop
-Big or small...We Do It All-


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Radical Rick and Co.
" If you can break it, we can fix it "


----------



## Savageman69 (Sep 9, 2010)

Quick Ricks auto shop


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

top notch auto repair

quality auto repair

and whatever name you chose i would put- reasonable, honest, free estimates under the name


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Absolute Automotive Repair _Nothing too big, Nothing too small_
or
Empire Automotive Service, _Conquering All Repairs_


----------



## CoWillie (May 31, 2010)

monsterbrute750 said:


> What's really in a name ?
> When it comes to auto service,the first thing everyone thinks is that they are going to get ripped off. A fancy name will not make them feel better about trusting you. "You" make the name what it is. There is a local mechanic by me called " Stephen's Automotive." Simple name, but gained his business by being honest. I know people who have stopped in with something simple and he fixed it "no charge." That is what makes a successful business is return customers. Hope this helps ya in some way. Good luck with your business.


Well Said!

It might be a bit long but if you were to paraphrase that and put it on a sign out front, I'd definitely stop in and get my next auto prob checked out

You would still need a name though


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i like Longhorn


----------

